# Peru proposes international 'genetic passports'



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

I havn't had time to look into this beyond reading the linked article. Interesting though...
http://checkbiotech.org/root/index.cfm? ... r=101&pg=1


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Too bad the US never ratified the Convention on Biological Diversity so it puts us in an odd place.

Bill


----------

